# Ford 3000 hydraulic line problems



## goldforest (May 10, 2015)

Hi folks...new to the forum so I'd appreciate a little help please. 

I have an old Ford 3000. The hydraulic line from the pump keeps popping off. I've replaced it several times and those fittings are expensive as all of you know. There has to be a problem. 

As a last resort, I welded hydraulic line fittings to the original nuts that thread into the pump and hydraulic body. Now it is leaking at the line pivot that I installed so I could tighten both nuts to install properly. 

It seems to me to be an excess of pressure on this line to keep blowing these components out? I can't afford to keep replacing this line and retrofitting things. What am I missing? I've googled as many times as I can and can't seem to find a suitable answer to my question. I'll appreciate any help you guys can offer!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You must have a later 3000 as the early ones used a 3 bolt manifold there to secure both lines to the pump
Those rubber type hydraulic fittings weren't the best idea.
What happens is due to vibration the metal gripping part of that rubber nut eats away at the steel line so it' doesn't grab so well. Then it pushes the line out and leaks.
What I have done a couple of times is put a new nut on then use a drift/punch and drive it into the tube to expand it a bit. Then it will grip better and not slip out.
Do you still have all of the original clasps that hold the lines to the right side of the transmission?
Those are important to keep the lines from vibrating. There should be two of them - one in front and one under the step plate. Some get bent so they don't clamp well too. Straightem them so they clamp well.
I doubt you have an over pressure problem at the pump but you could put a cheap 4-5000 psi gauge on your system to check. Excellent pressure would be around 2500+ psi.
I have seen rubber hydraulic hose used in place of the steel line. You would need to bring your pump in to get the right fittings but that is an option.


----------

